# Hurdy Gurdy



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Yesterday at the Buckley Old engine Show I hung around late to hear a few of my friends from our park in Az play music with their friends here in Michigan. They had 11 Dulcimers, 2 Guitars, a Dobro and a Base Fiddle. While they were tuning up I heard what sounded like bagpipes coming from the gent on the end with the top hat. He showed me an instrument I'd never seen before. It is a Hurdy Gurdy and was invented in the 11th century- made of wood of course!
I can't play any instrument but have great appreciation for those that can- especially by ear!!

The Hurdy Gurdy is a string instrument where the six strings rub on a wheel that is turned and at that time it sounds like a bagpipe but then there are notes added with buttons that move the top two strings. This one was made in 2000 in England. Here are some shots of it and I added a You tube link with some history on it.
This fellow playing it also played a saw with a handle on the skinny end and used a fiddle bow to create the sound. The teeth were ground off so it could not be used in the shop!!!





















































This is most of the group









Here is some history on the instrument.





I learned something new yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
........................Jim


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Interesting instrument, Jim! It does kinda sound like a bagpipe. Are you going to make one?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The Hurdy Gurdy player is supposed to have a dancing monkey with a coin cup used to collect from the watching/listening public. No foolin'. They were street musicians in their time.
Sure don't see 'em often.
Bill


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Pretty cool stuff Jim. Quite an invention too considering when it was first designed.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, interesting instrument…

Reminds me of a Stringed version of Bag Pipes… using Strings instead of air…

OK, are you going to try to Make one?  ... let alone Play it?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Candy. No I don't want to make one, just sharing what I found and maybe someone Lumberjocks may be so inclined….................Jim


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that, Jim. I was aware of the hurdy gurdy player with his monkey from pictures or cartoons, but I'd never heard one until watching the video. I imagine they put some kind of rosin on the strings or on the wheel, like violin players do. I also imagine that the strings wear out over the wheel fairly quickly. I learned something today too!


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like a cool old bunch of Dudes having a blast Jim, 
great post mate
Pete


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Peace…


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Never heard of one before. Saw this video while I was looking at the one you posted. 




This guy has a lots of hurdy gurdy technique


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very impressive Jim. Must have been a good day out.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting looking instrument Jim, looks like a enjoyable day. Is that what they call a "Hill Billy group"?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Every one of these folks are very good on the Dulcimer. In fact they are all involved in this huge dulcimer festival held in Michigan every summer. Some of them play lots of other instruments as well. The lady in the front in blue, Julaine, was the Michigan state champ a few years back and camps in out park in the winter so we hear her every Thursday night.
I just though some one else might find this Hurdy Gurdy as interesting as I did!

Hi Tony- thanks for the Donovan video - I forgot who played that song!!......................Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Cool Jim. I remember the song back in my teens. Never new they had a special instrument. Brings back some memories.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very cool Jim. Sounds awesome. Close yer eyes, and step back in time with this instrument.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Amazing instrument.
Looks like quite a day.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That was a neat instrument to hear playing and the day at the Buckley old engine show was great!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------

